# Ich



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

*ich in all my fish...*

hi guys... i got ich in all my fish... ( or thats what i think they have)
i have a 90 gal tank, 7 months old, 50 lbs lr, 2 inch sand, 10 gal sump with protein skimmer, another smaller protein skimmer in tank, cannister filter, 2 uv lights, 6x for the cannister, 12x with the return pump in sump... temp is allways 80 deg. F.
I have a queen angel, blue hippo, yellow tang, bicolor, cleaner wrasse, and 2 clowns... the biggest is the queen, about 5 inch.
everything was ok until last week when I spotted something like a white powder on the blue tang... now he has it all over... and I see it now on all my other fish... I started using kick ich but just yesterday, I was hoping not to use anything because I also have like 20 crabs and 10 snails...
by the way... water levels are ok.
what do you guys recomend???


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

tangs are susceptible to ich. its in their genes so the illness gets exagerated alot. usually anyone who gets a tang will go through ich at least once. your wrasse should get into gear soon but if you truly dont intend to use medecine(wich you should, a copper free one, to play it safe) then you could try your hand at a cleaner shrimp. in no time they will feed off on the ich parasites.


----------



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

which medicine do you think is best?


----------

